

Composing Reactive Animations (1998) - tikhonj
http://conal.net/fran/tutorial.htm

======
jmct
If this style of programming interests you check out Elm [1], a functional
language made for the web that uses this FRP style. The creator was recently
hired by Prezi to work on Elm full time [2].

[1]: [http://elm-lang.org/](http://elm-lang.org/) [2]:
[http://engineering.prezi.com/blog/2013/05/21/elm-at-
prezi/](http://engineering.prezi.com/blog/2013/05/21/elm-at-prezi/)

